# My HCL Laptop Keyboard is not Working Anymore.....



## prince_rambade (Jul 7, 2012)

My HCL ME Laptop keyboard stops working suddenly, it was working perfectly till evening today. My laptop keyboard is not working in Windows 7 though it is working in BIOS Configuration. I think some spyware have changed my setting or may be any spyware may had deleted some important files needed for keyboard & also my touch panel is not working along with keyboard.......i m currently using wireless keyboard & mouse. pls help me to sort out this problem......waiting for reply


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello prince_rambade & welcome to TSF :welcome:

Have a look in Device Manager and see if there are any Yellow or Red symbols.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Boot into the Bios and make sure the Touchpad and Keyboard are *Enabled.* As Babzzz said, go to Start/Search and type *devmgmt.msc* Right click the *devmgmt* icon in the search results and *Run As Administrator*. In the *Device Manager *do you see any devices with yellow flags? Download the Touchpad, and Keyboard driver from their support site: HCL Customer Support Division


----------

